# Can we please add spinning, weaving or dyeing to the name on the subject matter.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

It is in the rules so people who just weave can find special topics and people who spin and dye can find topics easily. It takes me a bit of time to go back and make sure this is done. I want this whole topic to be easy and fun for every one. 

Example: Weaving- I just finished my shawl
Spinning- How much
Dyeing- Look what I just did it is for sale.

Thanks girls have fun with the topic.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

It was a nice suggestion for those looking for a certain topic but it is hard to get people to include a 'C' for crochet or to put their 'links only' notes in 'Links and Resources'.... (really irritating to open a subject that sounds good, only to find a link to Ravelry, we'd be in Ravelry or 'Links and Resources' if browsing was what we wanted to do). I love the weaving/spinning topics and have them included in my 'feed,' but that's not true of everyone... we can just try to refine our 'feed' on the Home Page as much as we can, and then try to be patient when we open things that were not titled well. KP is so wonderful, in general, we just have to try.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

That is all I ask is to try it would make my life easier. I have went back and change quite a bit of the posts. I spin and I just started weaving. I understand a lot of the lingo to know the difference but people who are browsing for the first time might need a bit of help. I love the posts coming in I for one are learning so much from both weaving and spinning. Keep the post coming. Just a little help.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Now that's a good thought... I will try to remember when I post.Just like deermail said K , C it does help instead of reading everything your not interested in. Me I m a sponge I read everything!!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Now that's a good thought... I will try to remember when I post.Just like deermail said K , C it does help instead of reading everything your not interested in. Me I m a sponge I read everything!!!!


I'm a sponge to the big one you wash the car with... lol lol


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

I will try to remember as it is a good idea.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I find this helpful and will try to remember it in the future.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

JuneB said:


> Me I m a sponge I read everything!!!!


Gosh I thought I was the only one!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> That is all I ask is to try it would make my life easier. I have went back and change quite a bit of the posts. I spin and I just started weaving. I understand a lot of the lingo to know the difference but people who are browsing for the first time might need a bit of help. I love the posts coming in I for one are learning so much from both weaving and spinning. Keep the post coming. Just a little help.


I think it's a great idea. I miss a lot of posts because I skim.

I have a question. I will be able to sell undyed fibre in the future and I am never sure where to post it for sale. Under classifieds as I do my yarn, or just here? When I advertised my batts, I wasn't able to alter the title to sold . I'm grateful someone did that for me.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

desireeross said:


> I think it's a great idea. I miss a lot of posts because I skim.
> 
> I have a question. I will be able to sell undyed fibre in the future and I am never sure where to post it for sale. Under classifieds as I do my yarn, or just here? When I advertised my batts, I wasn't able to alter the title to sold . I'm grateful someone did that for me.


I am able to altar the titles for you just let me know if you need it in the future and yes you can sell your yarns here. I would think you post any where you will get it sold. it is up to you They do buy fiber on the selling pages also.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I am able to altar the titles for you just let me know if you need it in the future and yes you can sell your yarns here. I would think you post any where you will get it sold. it is up to you They do buy fiber on the selling pages also.


Thank you, I've sold fibre on the selling pages. Just wondered if this was a better place to advertise it being specific to spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I do not know about double posting. You could try. Lot more look at the selling pages then here but we do have the best spinners and weavers around. Maybe post on the selling pages and just add a topic with the link here.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> I do not know about double posting. You could try. Lot more look at the selling pages then here but we do have the best spinners and weavers around. Maybe post on the selling pages and just add a topic with the link here.


Ok I'll do that. Do we have a dedicated selling page or should I create a new post with the Link?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just use a different page. I had a selling page but it got buried. A long time ago.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Just use a different page. I had a selling page but it got buried. A long time ago.


Ok I will do. Thank you


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I think it's a great idea. I miss a lot of posts because I skim.
> 
> I have a question. I will be able to sell undyed fibre in the future and I am never sure where to post it for sale. Under classifieds as I do my yarn, or just here? When I advertised my batts, I wasn't able to alter the title to sold . I'm grateful someone did that for me.


You can just pm me. Kidding. Lol


----------

